
How Yahoo can beat Google - toffer
http://storagemojo.com/?p=488
======
henning
Google beefs up on machine learning, language processing, and research people.

Yahoo beefs up on people who actually know how to use PHP like a professional.

It's a basic difference in culture.

------
naivehs
Problem: People are lazy, Yahoo had way too many links on their homepage.
While variety is nice, the first impression casual users get from Yahoo is
"ok... where do I start?" For that reasons, so much of Yahoo's contents never
get a chance to be viewed. To emphasize, Yahoo has great articles and analysis
that are fun and interesting to read, Google doesn't.

Solution: Yahoo should change their homepage into something like Google, but
add a second search bar with the label "What do you Yahoo to do today?" As
someone types into the textbox, related Yahoo contents appear diretly (like
the Vista search).

Bottomline: With a simple twist on the homepage, Yahoo does not really have to
change much to become more popular than Google.

------
far33d
The last paragraph is out of nowhere. Nice.

